#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Apc 5m 18 com firmware da ligowave

## maisonmdsgreen

Pessoal alguém já testou o firmware versão 7 da ligowave no apc5m 18? Tenho aqui mais como não está em bancada não queria arrisca.

----------


## crefa

Estou com a mesma duvida, tentei atualizar direto pela web não aceita o firmware. Achei alguns tutoriais para fazer por ssh, mas não testei ainda. Acredito que deve funcionar sim.

----------


## enlacenet

Boa tarde alguem consegue liberar todos os canais do apc 5m18 +

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Eu falei com o pessoal da Ligowave ele me falaram que e bloqueado o firmware agora voce falando que nao subiu acredito que seja isso, qual versao voce usou? Manda o nome do arquivo completo.

----------


## SeviFerreira

Também tentei pela interface web e não aceitou. Quero ver se dar certo em um Apc-5m-90+, estou interessado em testar o ipoll2 com as wom5000MiMo com firmware6.2. Será que é possível colocar via tftp? crefa passa pra gente os tutoriais pra ver se conseguimos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, bom dia.

Não é possível utilizar em nossos equipamentos os firmwares disponibilizados diretamente no site da LigoWave®, somente os firmware disponibilizados em nosso site são homologados para estes equipamentos. Caso estejam enfrentando problemas com os nossos equipamentos, entrem em contato diretamente conosco para que possamos lhes auxiliar.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde alguem consegue liberar todos os canais do apc 5m18 +


Bom dia enlacenet,

Para liberar todos os canais disponíveis para os equipamentos da linha APC, acesse a aba Configurações >> Wireless e altere o campo País para *Compliance Testing.


*Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

